# --MORE--(END) boot stop waiting on keyboard input also when SU too!



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

When I upgraded from 11 beta to 11 RC2 now on boot the system hangs with --MORE--(END) and I cannot find where the more command is being called...

Anyone have any IDEAS where this is it... would like to hang the person who made this change.... why would you every halt a boot waiting on keyboard input!!!  Especially on something that is ready for release....????!!!!!


----------



## good-beastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Robbykaty said:


> When I upgraded from 11 beta to 11 RC2 now on boot the system hangs...


Hi, 
What system?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 1, 2016)

The good news is that this is likely a local modification, made when something like rc.conf was open in an editor rather than in a viewer.  Try `grep -r more /etc/* | less -S` as root, looking for occurrences of more that are not being used in a sentence.


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> grep -r more /etc/* | less -S




```
root@db:/usr/local/etc # grep -r more /etc/* | less -S
/etc/defaults/periodic.conf:# For a more detailed explanation of all the periodic.conf variables, please
/etc/defaults/periodic.conf:# See also "Security options" below for more options
/etc/defaults/periodic.conf:# See also "Security options" above for more options
/etc/defaults/periodic.conf:# See also "Security options" above for more options
/etc/defaults/bluetooth.device.conf:# For more details see "Assigned Numbers - Bluetooth Baseband" document
/etc/defaults/bluetooth.device.conf:# HCI node debug level. Higher values mean more verbose output.
/etc/defaults/bluetooth.device.conf:# L2CAP node debug level. Higher values mean more verbose output.
/etc/defaults/rc.conf:# For a more detailed explanation of all the rc.conf variables, please
/etc/defaults/rc.conf:                  # See rc.conf(5) for more details.
/etc/devd.conf:# events.  See the ACPI specification for more information about
/etc/gettytab:# for any purpose whatever.  Nor is it likely that more than a couple are
/etc/hosts.allow:# IP spoofing or more complicated attacks. Hosts with no reverse DNS
/etc/inetd.conf:# "Small servers" -- used to be standard on, but we're more conservative
/etc/login.access:# character. The second field should be a list of one or more login names,
/etc/login.access:# of one or more tty names (for non-networked logins), host names, domain
/etc/login.conf:# AND SEMANTICS'' section of getcap(3) for more escape sequences).
/etc/login.conf:## users of X (needs more resources!)
/etc/mail/freebsd.mc:dnl For more information, visit
/etc/mail/helpfile:smtp For more info use "HELP <topic>".
/etc/mail/db.ds.com.mc:dnl For more information, visit
/etc/newsyslog.conf:# The 'flags' field is one or more of the letters: BCDGJNUXZ or a '-'.
/etc/newsyslog.conf:# Note: some sites will want to select more restrictive protections than the
/etc/newsyslog.conf:# future, these defaults may change to more conservative ones.
/etc/nsmb.conf:# Each section can contain zero or more parameters:
/etc/ntp.conf:# for more information.
/etc/ntp.conf:# be configured on just one server on a network. For more details see
/etc/opieaccess:# more information.
/etc/pam.d/README:   expose_account:  allow printing more info about the user when
/etc/periodic/daily/100.clean-disks:# Remove garbage files more than $daily_clean_disks_days days old
/etc/periodic/daily/999.local:# compatibility more than anything else.
/etc/pf.os:# even 98, the patchlevel, not the actual OS version, is more
/etc/pf.os:# No need to be more specific, it passes:
/etc/portsnap.conf:# some bandwidth and disk space.  See the manual page for more details.
/etc/printcap:# format.  For more information about apsfilter visit
/etc/profile:# on how to achieve more precise control of locale settings.
/etc/rc.d/ftp-proxy:# Starting more than one ftp-proxy?
/etc/rc.d/dumpon:               while read dev mp type more ; do
/etc/rc.d/netwait:              err 1 "You must define one or more IP addresses in netwait_ip"
/etc/rc.firewall:# For a more advanced treatment of Internet Security read:
/etc/rc.initdiskless:eek:_verbose=0     # set to 1 or 2 if you want more debugging
/etc/rc.initdiskless:# The dir.cpio.gz form is there to make the copy process more efficient,
/etc/rc.subr:                                   # prevent restart being called more
/etc/ssh/ssh_config:# ssh_config(5) for more information.  This file provides defaults for
/etc/ssh/sshd_config:# sshd_config(5) for more information.
/etc/ssl/cert.pem:        Issuer: C=IE, O=Baltimore, OU=CyberTrust, CN=Baltimore CyberTrust Root
/etc/ssl/cert.pem:        Subject: C=IE, O=Baltimore, OU=CyberTrust, CN=Baltimore CyberTrust Root
/etc/ssl/cacert.pem:Baltimore CyberTrust Root
/etc/termcap:# I would appreciate more information on this terminal, such as the
/etc/termcap:# VI at 9600 baud (or EMACS at 1200 -- but may be more than is needed for emacs)
/etc/termcap:# EMACS at 9600 baud -- this still needs some more work on the padding
/etc/termcap:# Modified by Tom Quarles at UCB for greater efficiency and more diversity
/etc/termcap:# flavors of the 40, both seem more like IBM half duplex forms fillers than
/etc/termcap:# than 6 but more than 2 will work.
/etc/termcap:# Add the capability to "clear the screen" after exiting vi, more/less, etc.
/etc/termcap:# Add the capability to "clear the screen" after exiting vi, more/less, etc.
/etc/termcap:# Add the capability to "clear the screen" after exiting vi, more/less, etc.
/etc/termcap:# Add the capability to "clear the screen" after exiting vi, more/less, etc.
/etc/termcap:# from John Gillmore hoptoad!gnu@lll-crg.arpa
/etc/termcap:#  uses this capability, but when more than one attribute is
/etc/termcap:#     The Wyse 75 can support more attributes when used with magic
/etc/termcap:#  The vt220 mode permits more function keys but it wipes out
/etc/termcap:# Added a few more entries, converted caret-type control sequence (^x) entries
/etc/termcap.small:# Add the capability to "clear the screen" after exiting vi, more/less, etc.
/etc/termcap.small:# Add the capability to "clear the screen" after exiting vi, more/less, etc.
root@db:/usr/local/etc #
```


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

good-beastie said:


> Hi,
> What system?




```
root@db:/usr/local/etc # uname -a
FreeBSD db 11.0-RC2 FreeBSD 11.0-RC2 #0 r305115: Wed Aug 31 20:27:35 CDT 2016     root@db:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/DB  amd64
root@db:/usr/local/etc #
```


----------



## good-beastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Robbykaty said:


> ```
> root@db:/usr/local/etc # uname -a
> FreeBSD db 11.0-RC2 FreeBSD 11.0-RC2 #0 r305115: Wed Aug 31 20:27:35 CDT 2016     root@db:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/DB  amd64
> root@db:/usr/local/etc #
> ```


Did you build world after 11 beta?, or, how did you update to FreeBSD 11.0-RC2


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

good-beastie said:


> Did you build world after 11 beta?, or, how did you update to FreeBSD 11.0-RC2


yes...just like I normally do on all the other boxes... I just started this one and after doing make ... etc ... etc... etc.. reboot then I get this hang at boot for --MORE--(END) box waits until keyboard input and you keep hitting keys until it get to login... when you login as a user and do (su) you get --MORE--(END) after hitting a key you get the #.... I spent all day looking for where this is at and have yet to find it... so I gave up and came to the forums to see if anyone would know where this is at... I have been using FreeBSD since before 1.0... so I know this OS very VERY WELL.... for the life of me I can not find where this is at...what is causing --MORE--(END)

```
root@db:/usr/local/etc # cd /usr/src
root@db:/usr/src # svnlite update .
Updating '.':
At revision 305172.
root@db:/usr/src #
```
What the build is at...for 11.0 RC2


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2016)

Did you run mergemaster(8)?


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Did you run mergemaster(8)?


Every time ... I have done this for so many years I do not even think about what I type.  Its been memorized by the muscles...  I just can not find where the more call is on boot up... IF someone want to tell me where that is so I can go modify it that is what I need... I am tired of looking for it...


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Sep 1, 2016)

Might `!ps dax` at the prompt reveal anything?

Juha


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

Juha Nurmela said:


> Might `!ps dax` at the prompt reveal anything?
> 
> Juha


That has ZERO todo with boot sequence.  This is a boot sequence after kernel load.  The pager doing the echo out or what ever dumping the output the output of all the services to more and more is halting the starting of all the system services until key press to load next page like if you were to do an more /etc/services... where it stops when the screen fills up....the system will stop until you press a key...so no ping will run no mysql / postgresql / nginx / etc all stop until you hit a key!  Then everything start back running again.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Sep 1, 2016)

Spawning ps from more prompt, you'd see the cascade of processes which had led to the more, no ?

Juha


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

q


Juha Nurmela said:


> Spawning ps from more prompt, you'd see the cascade of processes which had led to the more, no ?
> 
> Juha


You cannot do that you are inside more.... you can only do what you can do if you were todo "more /etc/services" that is it.  inside more "!" is not a valid input ... not in the man page... you are not in a shell... That is why I do not understand what is going on...here on boot up... where the more is being called from...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2016)

Robbykaty said:


> inside more "!" is not a valid input ... not in the man page..




```
! shell-command
              Invokes a shell to run the shell-command given.  A percent sign
              (%) in the command is replaced by the name of the current file.
              A pound sign (#) is replaced by the name of the previously
              examined file.  "!!" repeats the last shell command.  "!" with
              no shell command simply invokes a shell.  On Unix systems, the
              shell is taken from the environment variable SHELL, or defaults
              to "sh".  On MS-DOS and OS/2 systems, the shell is the normal
              command processor.
```
See more(1).


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

SirDice said:


> ```
> ! shell-command
> Invokes a shell to run the shell-command given.  A percent sign
> (%) in the command is replaced by the name of the current file.
> ...


Well I can say it is not working on this more.... it takes it as a key stroke and continues the boot loading up services...starting each service until it fills the screen then halts...waiting on another key press....


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Sep 1, 2016)

*scratch* Here it works, more .profile and !ps dax

```
18325  -  Ss  0:00.03 | `-- xterm
18326  1  Ss  0:00.00 |  `-- ksh
18330  1  S+  0:00.00 |  `-- /usr/bin/more .profile
18331  1  S+  0:00.00 |  `-- /bin/ksh -c ps dax
18334  1  R+  0:00.00 |  `-- ps dax
```

Maybe I have an alias for more somewhere...

Juha


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

That is not the point box runs fine after it start....


```
root@db:/usr/src # ps dax
PID TT  STAT        TIME COMMAND
   0  -  DLs     25:45.12 [kernel]
   1  -  ILs      0:00.06 - /sbin/init --
722  -  Ss       0:01.33 |-- /sbin/devd
770  -  Ss       0:00.70 |-- /usr/sbin/syslogd -s
7183  -  Is       0:00.01 | `-- /usr/local/sbin/sshguard
3020  -  Ss       0:01.46 |-- /usr/sbin/ntpd -g -c /etc/ntp.conf -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -f /var/db/ntpd.drift
3030  -  Ss       0:00.78 |-- /usr/sbin/rtadvd igb2
3048  -  Ss       0:03.26 |-- /usr/local/sbin/sshguard -b 30:/var/db/sshguard/blacklist.db -l /var/log/auth.log -l /var/log/maillog -l /var/log/debug.log -l /var/log/security -a 30 -p 120 -s 1800 -w /usr/local/etc/sshguard.whitelist -i /var/run/sshguard.pid
3224  -  Ss       0:00.59 |-- php-fpm: master process (/usr/local/etc/php-fpm.conf) (php-fpm)
3225  -  I<       0:00.00 | |-- php-fpm: pool www (php-fpm)
3226  -  I<       0:00.00 | |-- php-fpm: pool www (php-fpm)
3227  -  I<       0:00.00 | |-- php-fpm: pool www (php-fpm)
3228  -  I<       0:00.00 | |-- php-fpm: pool www (php-fpm)
3229  -  I<       0:00.00 | `-- php-fpm: pool www (php-fpm)
3233  -  Is       0:00.00 |-- nginx: master process /usr/local/sbin/nginx
3234  -  I        0:00.00 | |-- nginx: worker process (nginx)
3235  -  I        0:00.00 | |-- nginx: worker process (nginx)
3236  -  I        0:00.00 | |-- nginx: worker process (nginx)
3238  -  I        0:00.00 | |-- nginx: worker process (nginx)
3239  -  I        0:00.00 | |-- nginx: worker process (nginx)
3240  -  I        0:00.00 | `-- nginx: worker process (nginx)
3248  -  Is       0:00.05 |-- /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe --defaults-extra-file=/zdb0/mysql/my.cnf --user=mysql --datadir=/zdb0/mysql --log-error=/zdb0/mysql/mysql-error-log --pid-file=/zdb0/mysql/db.pid
3805  -  I        0:20.20 | `-- /usr/local/libexec/mysqld --defaults-extra-file=/zdb0/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr/local --datadir=/zdb0/mysql --plugin-dir=/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin --log-error=/zdb0/mysql/mysql-error-log.err --open-files-limit=10000 --pid-file=/zdb0/mysql/db.pid
3848  -  Is       0:00.01 |-- /usr/sbin/sshd
3914  -  Is       0:00.06 | `-- sshd: robby [priv] (sshd)
3918  -  S        0:00.14 |   `-- sshd: robby@pts/0 (sshd)
3919  0  Is       0:00.02 |     `-- -tcsh (tcsh)
3922  0  I        0:00.01 |       `-- su -
3923  0  S        0:00.06 |         `-- -su (csh)
7336  0  R+       0:00.00 |           `-- ps dax
3851  -  Ss       0:00.33 |-- sendmail: accepting connections (sendmail)
3854  -  Is       0:00.01 |-- sendmail: Queue runner@00:30:00 for /var/spool/clientmqueue (sendmail)
3858  -  Is       0:00.08 |-- /usr/sbin/cron -s
3106 v0- S        0:02.08 |-- /usr/local/bin/postgres -D /usr/local/pgsql/data
3134  -  Is       0:00.01 | |-- postgres: checkpointer process    (postgres)
3135  -  Ss       0:00.13 | |-- postgres: writer process    (postgres)
3136  -  Ss       0:00.12 | |-- postgres: wal writer process    (postgres)
3137  -  Ss       0:00.77 | |-- postgres: autovacuum launcher process    (postgres)
3139  -  Ss       0:01.52 | `-- postgres: stats collector process    (postgres)
3899 v0  Is+      0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
3900 v1  Is+      0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv1
3901 v2  Is+      0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
3902 v3  Is+      0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
3903 v4  Is+      0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
3904 v5  Is+      0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
3905 v6  Is+      0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
3906 v7  Is+      0:00.00 `-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
   2  -  DL       0:00.00 - [crypto]
   3  -  DL       0:00.00 - [crypto returns]
   4  -  DL       4:44.30 - [cam]
   5  -  DL       0:00.00 - [sctp_iterator]
   6  -  DL       0:05.67 - [rand_harvestq]
   7  -  DL       0:00.00 - [soaiod1]
   8  -  DL       0:00.00 - [soaiod2]
   9  -  DL       0:00.00 - [soaiod3]
  10  -  DL       0:00.00 - [audit]
  11  -  RL   16295:58.15 - [idle]
  12  -  WL       2:11.55 - [intr]
  13  -  DL       0:00.05 - [geom]
  14  -  DL       0:08.91 - [usb]
  15  -  DL       0:00.00 - [soaiod4]
  16  -  DL       0:00.74 - [pagedaemon]
  17  -  DL       0:00.00 - [vmdaemon]
  18  -  DL       0:00.00 - [pagezero]
  19  -  DL       0:00.73 - [bufdaemon]
  20  -  DL       0:00.09 - [bufspacedaemon]
  21  -  DL       0:33.51 - [syncer]
  22  -  DL       0:01.19 - [vnlru]
  41  -  DL       3:02.07 - [zfskern]
root@db:/usr/src #
```

I am just trying to locate where the more is that is after the kernel load to make more into "cat -" or "echo" and delete the "more" on boot... so the box will not halt on boot!


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Sep 1, 2016)

So it's the loader's more and not /usr/bin/more. Is the scroll lock on accidentally?

Juha


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

Juha Nurmela said:


> So it's the loader's more and not /usr/bin/more. Is the scroll lock on accidentally?
> 
> Juha


HAHA... I would not be here if that was it... Like I said I have been with FreeBSD before it was called FreeBSD...when it was 4.4... 386bsd.... 

I am talking about power on cold start... dl165 g7 box nothing but Ethernet....  Why I was shocked to see after I did the recompile and reinstall then unplugged everything then put it back and plug in Ethernet / power and go back to find out the box did not come up....  I was shocked... so I went back and found out about --MORE--(END) bs crap... so I spend a day looking all over the file system then started looking at the src tree...and gave up and came here... it starting to look like I will not find a solution in here.  So I might just write over the file system with update... then recompile after it recycles a few time to make sure --MORE--(END) is no more... then redo the make buildworld / make installworld... I am getting tired of looking for more...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 1, 2016)

As far as I know, you are the only one seeing this.  Do you ever use `more` from the command line?


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> As far as I know, you are the only one seeing this.  Do you ever use `more` from the command line?


all the time... I have 11 other boxes running 11 beta and this was the first one I moved to 11 RC2... I have been busy with other stuff and have not gotten back to looking at this.

Only question I have is where is the pager at boot located? or the command that takes output from stdout for all the starting services?  Someone want to tell me where that part is I can fix the issue.  Otherwise, I am my just going extract the binary over the system then overlay /etc /usr/local/etc and be done with it... move on the GIS stuff that needs configuring...  I do not have time to sit and play with this to find one line that has to be changed back.  I am not going to upgrade any of the other 11 systems until I know I have a working version of 11 that will not hang on boot...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm more convinced that you accidentally added this to one of the startup files.  Run mergemaster(8) again and watch carefully for the changed file.  Or do whatever people do with freebsd-update(8).


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 1, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> I'm more convinced that you accidentally added this to one of the startup files.  Run mergemaster(8) again and watch carefully for the changed file.  Or do whatever people do with freebsd-update(8).


-p or -iF... what would you suggest... for setting because I am out of ideas... I have done both last night thinking that was the problem... and I could not see where more was every being put in any of the files...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 2, 2016)

I only use `mergemaster -Ui`.  And I caution that I never use it for merging, just detecting differences.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Sep 2, 2016)

Keyboard-invoked panic at the prompt and ps -M later might also reveal who launched it.


```
: ${PAGER=less}
${PAGER=less}
```
.profile checked ?

Juha

Ugh, slow cogs: temporary replacement of more with ps dax; exec /usr/bin/more.real "$@"


----------



## klentaq (Jul 18, 2018)

This MORE--END hang up has been bothering me, also, ever since upgrading from 10.0 to 10.4 or 11.2.

I have also been using FreeBSD since about version 2 or 3, and this never used to happen.   Logins were fast.
If I "mv more mor", then 2 instances of more cannot be found at login, but logging on and switching window
are faster now.
I had a little trouble with vi after I did that, and one of my personal scripts (which invoked more) broke, of course.
less still works, but man more and man less do not work.  startx opens 3 windows instantly, now, thank goodness.
I also hate the delay caused by the unknown use of more at login.  I hope my mor does not have downsides.


----------

